# Cutting track



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello there, 



What do you guys use to cut the track? Ether for custom lengths or after bending the track to get the ends even. 


Thanks, 

Charles


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

The best thing to use is a Dremal or something like that. I have a old Sears 
that I use. A hacksaw with a very fine blade works also.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Dremel tool with a reinforced cutoff wheel. Sometimes I take it in and do it on the bandsaw--brass is pretty soft and a large coarse toothed blade goes right through it.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I tried the dremel and it worked pretty good, most recently I picked up a 4" side grinder from Northern Tool for $10 with a few wheels, and Man...what a difference in speed of cut and you can trim both rails at once if needed. The cutting wheels are cheap and last Much longer than the dremel! 
Train-Li sells a tool to hold track together to make cut "Square"...I bought one when I bought their bender. 
cale


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As stated above I use a Dermmel tool with a cutoff wheel, works fine for me. Manfred (Lotsasteam) has a micro chopsaw with a metal cutting blade that he picked up at Harbor Freight, does an awesome job. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42307


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of us who use Aluminum, my code 215 track cuts in an instant with my flush cutting pliers. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 
I use the rotozip with the angle attachment. I also use the diamond masonary blade to cut stones for placement. 

This item will be featured in my Clinic at HAGRS. 

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jim 
I was given a rotozip tool and it sits on the shelf. Where did you get the 90 degree thingie? I think I could find a bunch of uneses for it. 

Also I get cut off blades for my Dremel tool at ACE HARDWARE. The are about 2 inches. They come in Two packages. One with a Mandrel and some with out. 

Some times when I cut track I cut at a angle. With these cut off blades from Ace you can squar up the ends. The make a good griding tool


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Another vote for the rotozip tool. I used a dremel for years and had a problem with the cutting wheels being too small to get all the way through the track. The rotozip goes through track like butter. It is also great for cutting limestone rocks which I am blessed with in profusion.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

For brass, a zona saw does it well. 










For stainless, I dropped by the local industrial supply and bought 3 quality hacksaw blades with fine teeth for $5. Haven't worn the first one out yet. 

"Modeling at your desk, again, eh?"


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

A 4" grinder and metal cutting disc. Hot knife through butter.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto! but that rotozip looks nice too. 

-Brian


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Don at House of Balsa sells a very heavy duty cutoff wheel for the Dremel. It got a good write-up in Garden Railways a few months ago. 

I don't have the packaging so I can't provide the part number, but contact Don at *[email protected]* and I'm sure he'll be able to help. I don't think it's very expensive.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a Dremel with the right angle drive attached. 

Also, I use the harbor freight mini saw that sold for $20.00. This saw makes a great vertical cut, and I can cut small pieces and use them as fillers on the club portable RR.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 05/27/2008 7:08 AM
For brass, a zona saw does it well. 








For stainless, I dropped by the local industrial supply and bought 3 quality hacksaw blades with fine teeth for $5. Haven't worn the first one out yet. 
"Modeling at your desk, again, eh?"



for a moment I thought you were getting ready to trim your nails/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's scary! You ever cut yourself with one of those? They *really* hurt!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

For aluminum and brass I use a Zona saw same as pictured already by Torby.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have a lot more patience then I do. I use the cordless Dremel stylus with an EZ Lock reinforced cutoff wheel.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been using my Sears Chop Saw with the regular blade that came with it. It works well. A few sparks fly but it cuts really nicely. I try to cut between the ties. 

John


----------

